# Snake ranch has tiger jungles



## kupper (Mar 30, 2009)

Snake ranch has a new form of jungle they have dubbed the tiger jungle 

i like them brings us one step closer to some of the wicked jungles in the US

what are your thoughts ?


----------



## Dragon1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, could you post some picks?


----------



## kupper (Mar 30, 2009)

check out snake ranch


----------



## ihaveherps (Mar 30, 2009)

My thoughts are... well.... Im trying not to laugh really.

Thinking SR are the first to tag jungles with the Tiger monkier is wrong, Jungle_freak has a proven genetic line of jungles which he named tigers a few yrs back....

And to think that the US has better jungles than we do here.... whatever !


----------



## SCam (Mar 30, 2009)

ihaveherps said:


> My thoughts are... well.... Im trying not to laugh really.
> 
> Thinking SR are the first to tag jungles with the Tiger monkier is wrong, Jungle_freak has a proven genetic line of jungles which he named tigers a few yrs back....
> 
> And to think that the US has better jungles than we do here.... whatever !


 haha i was thinking tht wasnt right


----------



## kupper (Mar 30, 2009)

mate pull your head in , our jungles are nice in there own right but for those that enjoy or like the colouration of some of the us individuals 

first i ahve seen of this color morph hence the post , not once did i say they are the first to have them


----------



## Boney (Mar 30, 2009)

$900 a pair not a bad price i think .....they are not bad either ,they look ok . they are not claiming the name either they suggest it came from Brett Zaccar ...


----------



## daniel0 (Mar 30, 2009)

I own a pair of tiger jungles which i got of roger but they are only young i think roger has been working on this line for a while now, they get better and better each season


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 30, 2009)

had a look earlier not bad looking snakes i thought. 

what i am impressed about is they are offering them for the same price as their other jungles.


----------



## ihaveherps (Mar 30, 2009)

kupper said:


> what are your thoughts ?



If you dont like em.... dont ask for them


----------



## kupper (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah i like them i think it gives prospective jungle breeders something to play with

im not to familiar with genetics adn such but do you think the line could be crossed with some of the specimens with a bit more color to produce some brighter tigers or do you guys think it would be a very long time before someone would produce something with the same striping?


----------



## kupper (Mar 30, 2009)

your thoughts on the snake not the thoughts on my initial post ,


----------



## kupper (Mar 30, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> had a look earlier not bad looking snakes i thought.
> 
> what i am impressed about is they are offering them for the same price as their other jungles.


 

yeah i was expecting a massive price hike when i got the news letter but again i suppose they are not exactly high coloured but awesome animals none the less


----------



## ihaveherps (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/1414473-post179

Do a search for some of the Stock Super-stripes, or even have a geez at Jungle_freaks web page.... the internationals will be struggling to hold a candle to them.


----------



## kupper (Mar 30, 2009)

ihaveherps said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/1414473-post179
> 
> Do a search for some of the Stock Super-stripes, or even have a geez at Jungle_freaks web page.... the internationals will be struggling to hold a candle to them.


 


what is meant by hold a candle to them mate ? nice jungles


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 30, 2009)

ihaveherps said:


> My thoughts are... well.... Im trying not to laugh really.
> 
> Thinking SR are the first to tag jungles with the Tiger monkier is wrong, Jungle_freak has a proven genetic line of jungles which he named tigers a few yrs back....
> 
> And to think that the US has better jungles than we do here.... whatever !



Not to mention his are lowland jungles... none of this atherton crap. hehehe.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm glad Roger's work with Jungles has been mentioned, he has definitely put the hard yards in and deserves all accolades...

The SR Jungles are very pretty also...


----------



## kupper (Mar 30, 2009)

rogers definantly have more color and are very attractive animals


----------



## ihaveherps (Mar 30, 2009)

One last addition, I suck with a camera, washed out the colours, but this is from Rogers Tiger line, the yellows already there, just a matter of fine tuning the line....







Im not knocking the Ranch "Tigers", but the claim that they were catching Aus jungles up to the internationals is a stretch, there are some serious Jungles here that are second to none, and people like Jungle_freak and the Stocks who have been putting in the hard yards with Jungles and achieving consistant high quality.


----------



## Boney (Mar 30, 2009)

from my understanding the name tiger striped ect has been around for quite a long time . i had spoken to Brett Zaccar well over a year ago about his tiger jungles . from my understanding Brett was one of the first to sell them as tiger jungles . but also mentioned to me that ROGER LESTER had some that where similar and also mentioned Rogers where very nice animals i cant remember if he said roger was selling them as tiger striped at the time . thats just my bad memory as im more of a antaresia man but do like the jungles also . also i think snakeranch contacted BRETT as he was the first one that snakeranch had seen that was selling them as such . as whoever coined the idea on the name ? wish it was me:lol: as i know i love BRETTS,ROGERS,and snakeranch ones are good for the money


----------



## Jason (Mar 30, 2009)

I think what this means is that i need to label my RHD's as tiger stripe womas?? seems like the only obvious thing to do imo.

there is a small number of breeders that have been selectively breeding tiger jungles for years, not a new term imo.

i am happy to see SR put an alright price on them rather then try to milk it for some extra dollars... good work SR.

the entire thing reminds me of the 'honey' jungle crap. these animals are just an atherton mix and judging by the colours.... well they speek for themselves. ill stick with other nice yellow 'tiger' jungles i think. 

i think zac and rgers animals are the ones to watch as far as stripe jungles go!


----------



## kupper (Mar 30, 2009)

nice animals none the less and as i was not into jungles until this year i was unawares of these animals


----------



## Kurto (Mar 30, 2009)

I have to agree with whats been said above... SR's jungles are too bad for the price, but there are alot better 'tigers' getting around. SR will probably sell all of their stock though.....Thats if they can get them feeding!!


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think their pretty impressive,not a bad price.As with every species theirs average ones,good ones and stunning ones.SR are not taking the credit for the name as previously mentioned,times like these i might start selling the kids....


----------



## Jungleland (Mar 30, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Not to mention his are lowland jungles... none of this atherton crap. hehehe.


 

But yes of course athertons are crap, but I still like them.

I say good luck to SR and to the rest of the breeders who's putting an effort breeding stunnning stripes, more power to you all, the more beautiful critters out there the better

Some pics of atherton stripes


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jungleland said:


> But yes of course athertons are crap, but I still like them.
> 
> I say good luck to SR and to the rest of the breeders who's putting an effort breeding stunnning stripes, more power to you all, the more beautiful critters out there the better
> 
> Some pics of atherton stripes



Hehe, I know you have some stunners mate. I'm just stirring....... in fact I'll still hit you up one day for a nice lady stripes for my atherton boy. 

having said that I do like my jungles to be stumpy.


----------



## Jungleland (Mar 30, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Hehe, I do like my jungles to be stumpy.


 

LOL fair enough, put it this way the bigger(longer) your animal the longer the stripes


----------



## kupper (Mar 30, 2009)

they are awesome


----------



## Jason (Mar 30, 2009)

Jungleland said:


> LOL fair enough, put it this way the bigger(longer) your animal the longer the stripes



haha...love that train of thought!
your athertons are without a doubt the best around! stunning animals mate definately want some this season!


----------



## candycaine (Mar 30, 2009)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> $900 a pair not a bad price i think .....they are not bad either ,they look ok . they are not claiming the name either they suggest it came from Brett Zaccar ...


 
brett zaccar has some gorgouse animals that he's been breeding for years called tiger jungles they are absolutly stunning animals along with all the rest of his blood lines just absolutly stunning, he also has been working on the australian jag which there are pic's in him new site. 

ask snake power for the site seeing it's his site in the first place.

+ I think the aussy animals are sooooooooooooooo much nicer then the us ones and to top it off they are all pure animals here. the one's over seas are mostly crossed with other things anyways.

your aloud to have your oppinion but thats mine.

cheers Jody


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 30, 2009)

ihaveherps said:


> My thoughts are... well.... Im trying not to laugh really.
> 
> Thinking SR are the first to tag jungles with the Tiger monkier is wrong, Jungle_freak has a proven genetic line of jungles which he named tigers a few yrs back....
> quote]
> ...


----------



## zobo (Mar 31, 2009)

if you check overseas you will find that the most common 'tigers' are coastals not jungles.

Maybe I should start calling these guys tiger coastals????

I just refer to them as striped or super-striped coastals.

jas


----------



## Viaaf (Mar 31, 2009)

One thing I have learned from this forum is the variability of the Australian pythons. Until recently I thought only super light womas with very light banding were the only worthwhile ones. Jungle pythons had to be very crisp black and yellow, otherwise they were probably hybrids / intergrades. And diamond pythons, well, the only way I would say one is a true pure diamond is if Fish & Wildlife pulled it from a suitcase's hidden compartment after Qantas landed.
Now I realize womas do have a variety of natural looks. Some I like more than others, but that doesn't mean that one is better than the other, just different. Jungles, the black and gold screamers are still the favorite. That isn't the only way a REAL jungle looks, they can be banded in different ways and different hues.
That leaves diamond pythons. For diamond pythons nothing has changed. Are there pure diamonds in the US? I'm sure there is. How can you know? I think it's just a roll of the dice. That really would apply to all I've mentioned here, diamonds are just the trickiest.


----------



## Perko (Mar 31, 2009)

A ad from 1997 in the US


----------



## haymista (Mar 31, 2009)

i dont get it, whats the difference between striped jungles and tiger jungles?


----------



## Colin (Mar 31, 2009)

kupper said:


> what is meant by hold a candle to them mate ? nice jungles



that we have better jungles here in Australia than the rubbish that is produced overseas.. 
whoever posted that comment about Australia not having jungles as good as the americans  
basically doesnt know squat about jungles..


----------



## red-devil (Mar 31, 2009)

There sure are some nice specimens on this thread, I really like the striped look.

There are some really talented breeders in this Country.

I take my hat off to you.


----------



## kupper (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah thanks for your sarcasm collin , 

although our jungles are nice i personally like the ones they have in america as well , if you read the original post maybe opening ones eyes you will see that i never once knocked our jungles here


----------



## gozz (Mar 31, 2009)

We are the home of the jungles  GRawwwwwwwwwww


----------



## kupper (Mar 31, 2009)

Gozz they are bloody awesome what bloodline are they? palmerstons?


----------



## gozz (Mar 31, 2009)

kupper said:


> Gozz they are bloody awesome what bloodline are they? palmerstons?


Tullys From Roger


----------



## kupper (Mar 31, 2009)

awesome animals mate let us know if ever they decide to breed


----------



## haymista (Apr 1, 2009)

I think i prefer aussie jungles coz im aussie. still, aussie jungles are by far better


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 1, 2009)

:lol::lol:


----------



## Vixen (Apr 1, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> :lol::lol:


 
Always with the showing off. :lol:


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 1, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Always with the showing off. :lol:


 
:shock: :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 1, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Always with the showing off. :lol:


 If i owned that Jungle,i certaintly would be showing it off,very nice indeed Herpkeeper...Australia has some awesome breeders of Jungles,and good quality Jungles....


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 1, 2009)

I have just updated my web site with a Tiger Jungle page
http://www.rogersreptilepics.com/contactus.htm
I will be breeding more Tigers this coming season too .
My Tiger breeding programme is the most advanced in the world with this pattern trait .
Stay tuned because these pattern and colours are improving greatly with each generation of breeding.
cheers
Roger


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 1, 2009)

Also heres a pair of Tiger jungles aged 3 months old now from my most recent clutch .


----------



## Perko (Apr 1, 2009)

Good work Roger.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Apr 1, 2009)

The Americans coined that name in 1997 already. I cant believe people are actually trying to coin the name in Aussie. And even if they did they would have gotten the idea from those first original pictures of tigers off American sites. Seriously! Come on guys.


----------



## FAY (Apr 1, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Always with the showing off. :lol:



hehe I love it when people 'show off'. Means we get to see some awesome animals.

SR would of got the core breeding group from someone.


----------



## moreliainsanity (Apr 1, 2009)

SPOT ON!!! The original tiger male was bought by richard quick from harry miller in 1988 and later sold to james in 1993. It's brave for jungle_freak to claim that he "coin" the name tiger considering he has'nt been breeding for that long, get serious:shock:



Cordylus said:


> The Americans coined that name in 1997 already. I cant believe people are actually trying to coin the name in Aussie. And even if they did they would have gotten the idea from those first original pictures of tigers off American sites. Seriously! Come on guys.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 1, 2009)

Clearly the name Tiger Carpets or Tiger coastals was coined in america .
my apologies if i offended some of you ?

The term Tiger Jungle Carpet python was coined by me here in Australia .


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 1, 2009)

Those 3 month old are little stunners,i gather the colour up with age,if so,roughly how old can you usually tell on how they will turn out.Also Jungle Freak at what price do you sell yours,pm if you want,cheers.


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 1, 2009)

top stuff Roger ! they are looking awsome............
if you could minimize the black out of the pattern (which i'm sure you will) they would be insane !!!


----------



## woma_python (Apr 1, 2009)

A jungle is a jungle im over people calling them all these silly names:lol:


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheers Mark .
We all try to breed cleaner coloured jungles , hopefully in time we can all suceed etc.
Pythons73
Like any jungle hatchling they can colour up at different ages and sizes .
ill pm you rest of info.


----------



## Boney (Apr 1, 2009)

All the jungles here in question are outstanding . history always repeats , so it doesnt even matter who coined the name anyway . its only a descriptive term for a style of pattern . surely there is no copyright breaches here . people i think should be able to call there animals what they will to describe them and if people go to far with there descriptive names saying it is as nice as Halle Berry and it turns out, it looks more like OPRAH .. well it just gives me a chuckle :lol:


----------



## Ranch Hand (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Apologies if you have been trying to contact Snake Ranch for more info on the new Tiger Jungles. Our email server has been down since late Monday afternoon, so we have not been able to respond to any of your emails. We hope to be back up soon!

In the meantime, if you have any questions, please ring Kane on 0420 985-770.


----------



## cris (Apr 1, 2009)

woma_python said:


> A jungle is a jungle im over people calling them all these silly names:lol:



Cant you see how they look like tigers? definately a contender for the stupidest snake name. They do look nice though.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Apr 1, 2009)

It seems to be an ego thing, to give a snake a fancy name. Lets move on please.


----------



## Colin (Apr 1, 2009)

woma_python said:


> A jungle is a jungle im over people calling them all these silly names:lol:



thats just so good to know  thanks for your informative input


----------



## Retic (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate it when people call their kids silly names.


----------



## gozz (Apr 1, 2009)

wait until you see my lolipop jungle line
and theres jungles then theres JUNGLES


----------



## woma_python (Apr 1, 2009)

gozz said:


> wait until you see my lolipop jungle line
> and theres jungles then theres JUNGLES


 
LOL carnt wait to see the that.:lol:
people can call there snakes what they wish but really whats the point? there stunning snakes as they are why try and turn them into some" Designer lable name' JMOI


----------



## Colin (Apr 1, 2009)

Cordylus said:


> It seems to be an ego thing, to give a snake a fancy name. Lets move on please.



like Cordylus you mean? 
now lets move on please


----------



## itbites (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Apr 1, 2009)

In alot of cases there is no ego driven cause in naming a snake, it just makes things easier.... If Jags weren't called jags the anti-jag people would say "what are those snakes called? You know, the ones I hate". If Axanthics weren't called axanthics people would say "I like those funny looking whitish, silver, no yellow looking snakes".

Not all breeders are self-absorbed in nature...


----------



## Colin (Apr 1, 2009)

woma_python said:


> LOL carnt wait to see the that.:lol:
> people can call there snakes what they wish but really whats the point? there stunning snakes as they are why try and turn them into some" Designer lable name' JMOI




usually a name or label identifies an individual or group of individuals from other similar looking types. So I guess whats really the point here is the name given is descriptive, informative and distinguishes these individuals from others. 

I don't think anyone is trying to turn them into some "Designer label name" 

you seem disatisfied with the label "Tiger Jungles" but Im wondering what term you would have called them?


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 1, 2009)

They actually dont meet my likings. look like nothing compared to a gorgeous black and gold. nup didnt tickle my fancy, but just from my perspective


----------



## woma_python (Apr 1, 2009)

Colin said:


> usually a name or label identifies an individual or group of individuals from other similar looking types. So I guess whats really the point here is the name given is descriptive, informative and distinguishes these individuals from others.
> 
> I don't think anyone is trying to turn them into some "Designer label name"
> 
> you seem disatisfied with the label "Tiger Jungles" but Im wondering what term you would have called them? stripey boys?


 
Jungles mate thats what they are


----------



## Colin (Apr 1, 2009)

woma_python said:


> Jungles mate thats what they are



gee thanks for that information woma  
do they handle well?


----------



## woma_python (Apr 1, 2009)

Colin said:


> gee thanks for that information woma
> do they handle well?


 lol no need to be smart:lol:


----------



## Boney (Apr 1, 2009)

so there is now a no discriptive name policy . what a bummer thats no fun :x... so you cant even call them black and gold ,back and white , striped , banded . no nothing just plan old carpets cant even call them jungles because that will give you a little bit of a idea what thay are :cry:


----------



## Colin (Apr 1, 2009)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> so there is now a no discriptive name policy . what a bummer thats no fun :x... so you cant even call them black and gold ,back and white , striped , banded . no nothing just plan old carpets cant even call them jungles because that will give you a little bit of a idea what thay are :cry:



pmsl :lol: I know.. lets call them FISH


----------



## itbites (Apr 1, 2009)

Ohhh the sarcasm is off the charts aren't we clever 

woma_python years ago things weren't defined as well & a crapet was a crapet

Now days things are different with locale sp & color morphs & what not.

Which not only distinguishes outstanding animals, 

but I guess also makes things more fun for breeders/buyers lmao 

people like knowing locales & morphs etc also it refines the hobby 

Thats just my opinion


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 1, 2009)

itbites said:


> Ohhh the sarcasm is off the charts aren't we clever
> 
> woma_python years ago things weren't defined as well & a crapet was a crapet
> 
> ...


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 1, 2009)

isnt it a mix with crap-carpet


----------



## woma_python (Apr 1, 2009)

ok i might post some pics of my* giraffe line jungle:lol:*


----------



## itbites (Apr 1, 2009)

I love sarcasm it's heaps of fun...
Colin just pm'ed me to say how much he loves it too

Those SR "tiger jungles" might not be the best looking ones out there
but they are selling for the same price as the normal's...

Personally I quite like them Athertons back on page 2-3?? mmm


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Apr 1, 2009)

What about call them what they are, Wide striped jungles. Or just plain striped jungles? Isnt thaat what they actually are? If we hated the americans that much why do we call our snakes what they call them? Just an observation.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 1, 2009)

You can call them what you like, I recall Roger naming his line Tully Tigers a long time ago predicting the outcome of his breeding programme which was pretty well spot on.

One thing I don't understand like others don't either is why they are called Tigers when they have longditudinal stripes?If they had bands similar to some womas etc the pattern would be more like a tigers and a more descriptive name imo but we all have differing opinions so why make such a big deal out of it???


----------



## kupper (Apr 1, 2009)

sounds better than longitudal striped jungle?


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I have to agree on that but what type of pattern do you think of when Tiger is mentioned???????????


----------



## snakehunter (Apr 1, 2009)

BROWNS;
One thing I don't understand like others don't either is why they are called Tigers when they have longditudinal stripes?If they had bands similar to some womas etc the pattern would be more like a tigers[/QUOTE said:


> Exactly


----------



## AlexN (Apr 1, 2009)

I know im interested in these tigers... I love the colouring and think one of them would make a stunning pet... Very striking, and bold.. Just hope their temperament is nice enough...


----------



## Perko (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a few yearling holdbacks if anyone is interesred.

Heres a pic of the mum.


----------



## Colin (Apr 2, 2009)

CraigP said:


> I have a few yearling holdbacks if anyone is interesred.
> 
> Heres a pic of the mum.




Im interested mate. I've been wanting to introduce reticulated python tiger genetics into my jungles for ages.. 

imagine a 20 foot feisty bad tempered jungle x retic coiled and ready to take your arm off :lol:
and some newbie emo dude asking "does he handle well?"


awesome looking retic pic too. she's a stunner


----------



## gozz (Apr 2, 2009)

easy way of getting rid of the emo dudes ,(emo eaters)


----------



## Perko (Apr 2, 2009)

Colin said:


> Im interested mate. I've been wanting to introduce reticulated python tiger genetics into my jungles for ages..
> 
> imagine a 20 foot feisty bad tempered jungle x retic coiled and ready to take your arm off :lol:
> and some newbie emo dude asking "does he handle well?"
> ...


 


It is a stunner, Definatley not mine though !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 2, 2009)

CraigP
That specimen is truly sick. I would love to see a specimen like that with high yellow and solid black in it.

As much as I really like some of the striped jungles, I do not see a justification for a name that really does not describe it well. I guess if people have already started calling pythons with similar traits tigers in the first place, then I can see why others may follow. I would much prefer breeders ignore what is descriptively obscure and used in the first place and come up with some thing more suited.
I must admit though I find it very difficult myself at times to portray particular characteristics with just a quirky name. e.g. the different colour and pattern morphs of our Pilbara Woma’s.


----------



## Colin (Apr 3, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> I have just updated my web site with a Tiger Jungle page
> http://www.rogersreptilepics.com/contactus.htm
> I will be breeding more Tigers this coming season too .
> My Tiger breeding programme is the most advanced in the world with this pattern trait .
> ...



great website update mate. awesome looking stripies Roger. in my opinion yours are heaps better 
especially colour wise than most other striped animals that seem to get around..


----------



## Jungleland (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the comment Jason, hopefully i can accomodate you this time, I am holding some from this season until they put a bit of size and they will be up for grabs then, will be in touch

Joel



Jason said:


> haha...love that train of thought!
> your athertons are without a doubt the best around! stunning animals mate definately want some this season!


----------



## toby_guy (Apr 16, 2009)

these are the same as the dolittle farm honey jungles.:shock:


----------

